# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Творчество от Илья Гуров

## Кукусик

Предидущая темка была закрыта, но мне оч интересно занть ваше мнение - добавил несколько новых песен - оцените пожалуйста
:smile:
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/iluha_ryazan/music/

----------


## мусяня

*Кукусик*,
Привет,Илья!Страничка красивая.Послушала песни,скажу честно,очень многое меня смущает в твоем исполнении. :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## dhoom

добавил несколько новых песен - оцените пожалуйста


_______________________
dhoom

----------


## Лев

> добавил несколько новых песен - оцените пожалуйста
> 
> 
> _______________________dhoom


Где ссылка? А зачем об этом в чужой теме?
Создайте свою, если пришли на сайт не временно.

----------

